# Is it ok to boost?



## kyle_battle (Oct 8, 2006)

Just got a 2002 sentra se-r today its got 108k on it and i found a kit that says 100hp+ safely on stock engine and i wanted to know if its ok to boost something with that many miles? thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As long as the motor is fairly tight, meaning good compression, no oil burning and no unusual motor noise, then it's OK to boost. However to be on the safe side, keep the boost level to no more then 6 psi. Also it's advisable to use a good fuel management controller; it'll save your motor.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'd like to see this "kit" and what it includes.

02? I'd be careful. any number of things could go wrong. motor could let go, trans could go. 

check the compression, change the trans fluid


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

its never safe to boost an engine not truly made for boosting...

however you can make it somewhat reliable by rebuilding the engine and upgrading internals to be able to take the abuse its gonna see.... 

cheap, fast, reliable.... pick 2


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

shop down here made 414 whp on a 03 se-r v spec, think it was at 18 pounds. stock motor 89k


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that kind of power on a stock QR25 is not long for this world. It's gonna pop, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

chimmike said:


> that kind of power on a stock QR25 is not long for this world. It's gonna pop, it's only a matter of time.


he's had it for almost a year now, goes to the midnight drags every weekend.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Like I said, 414whp on a stock internal QR25, it's going to pop. Not if, but when. If he's running on that boost level all the time, it'll be a catastrophic failure, not something simple like a spun bearing. If he runs a low boost setting, that's one thing.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

chimmike said:


> Like I said, 414whp on a stock internal QR25, it's going to pop. Not if, but when. If he's running on that boost level all the time, it'll be a catastrophic failure, not something simple like a spun bearing. If he runs a low boost setting, that's one thing.


my bad 400whp lol here it is tuned by humble http://www.humbleperformance.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=30041


----------

